# Cubers going to Frisco Liberty Cubing 2020



## gruuby (Jan 12, 2020)

Is anyone else going to this competition on February First? I haven't been to a comp in a while so I'm probably going to crush my PBs.


----------



## PugCuber (Jan 31, 2020)

Nuuk cuber said:


> Is anyone else going to this competition on February First? I haven't been to a comp in a while so I'm probably going to crush my PBs.


I am! See you there!


----------

